# X2 upgrade update



## Bill S (Feb 27, 2010)

The mods to the mill are coming along nicely. A couple of hiccups came up but were quickly (well, not that quickly) worked out. After welding up and painting the base I mounted the X-Y table and found some binding in the Y-axis. I took the table off and sure enough I found I did get a little warping on the table plate, about .022" droop right at the edges. I used some .020 stainless sheet as a shim and the binding is gone. My original idea to use bolt studs welded to a plate and then insert them through the dovetail column into the steel column didnt work at all. The space inside the dovetail column was just too small for the size bolts that were needed, so I welded nuts to the plate and ran bolts in from the steel column side. The Y-axis rack was extended the full length of the dovetail. The mill head was painted then installed and gibs adjusted. The rest was a straight bolt on of the motor and electronics boxes. The X-axis tram works a treat, but the Y-axis tram was a little touchy. It does work and I can get it pretty close, but as soon as I tighten the main bolts it goes off. Soooo I decided to shim, I measured what I had so far with a feeler gauge (the bottom of the dovetail column pushes out .030) and put an .030 shim right above the lower main bolts, snugged them up, checked tram with a test indicator and it was within .0005. Sometimes you get lucky! The next problem was when I turned the mill on and the cooling fans did not work (I added a second fan a while ago when the original started to make funny noises). After much head scratching, downloading of schematics, Googles, and futzing around with a multimeter I came to the conclusion that I am electron challenged. I finally got things figured out (interesting fact: did you know that a multimeter wont read AC current when you have it switched to DC?, strange but true) anyway it was a loose solder connection on the rear of the transformer board. A little heat from a solder gun and now we have power to the fan lugs. Turn it on and still no joy. Tanj! A lot more head scratching and a little walk outside into a howling snowstorm for some perspective and I got it, reversed polarity! I switched the leads and all systems are go. 

I have a bit more to do, I need a counter weight for the mill head, mounts for some Dro scales and modify the X-axis power feed to work on the new table, but so far Im pleased with how its going and should have a finished update soon. 

Bill


link to web album http://picasaweb.google.com/billstupak/X2MillExpansion?authkey=Gv1sRgCKSBivqv_t2ungE&feat=directlink


----------



## dsquire (Feb 27, 2010)

Bill

Just came back from looking at all the photos and I am really impressed. When you have it finished it should be a very capable machine and you will know it inside and out so tuning it will be much easier. Great job. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## ariz (Feb 28, 2010)

sure, great mods on that mill!

it appears to be a very strong and rigid mill now, almost nothing resembles the X2

well done


----------



## black85vette (Feb 28, 2010)

Great looking work. Should be a very stable and rigid setup for you. Nice job!  :bow:


----------

